# lathe



## kiik (Sep 12, 2013)

can someone tell me the mt for a live center for a craftsman10323180 lathe


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Contact Sears or do a search for that model number. Or, you could borrow something with a #2 MT and see if it fits.
Edit: I did a search and it is a #1 MT. Some accessories in that size are hard to get or nonexistent. #2 MT is pretty much the standard. I almost bought a lathe at a great sale price but passed it up as it was a #1 MT.


----------



## kiik (Sep 12, 2013)

I have done some research and that is what I came up with. Thank you for the reply!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm late to the party but a good source for 1MT live centers and drill arbors is Littlemachineshop.com. Highland hardware is the cheapest source for 1MT spur centers. Work arbors can be found on ebay. And every Sears lathe ever was 3/4"x16 threads with 1MT and they made a buckton of lathes so accessories are not difficult to find.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

You don't need to go to Sears for a MT live center. Measure the hole in the tailstock arbor at the outer end of the taper. If it is about .680" it is a Morse #2. If it is about .460" it is a Morse#1. With that knowledge, you can order one from Grizzly or on E bay. I personally like to use a live center for a metal lathe on my wood lathe because it is slimmer and I can get closer to the piece when finishing off the bottom .

Cheers, Jim
PS.
I have 2 Craftsman 15" x38" lathes and they have a 1"-8 threaded spindle and the head and tails stocks are both #2 tapers


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Here is the book on it:
http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=856

This book says it is a dead center (p/n24104 and no longer available) but it looks awful small. If you send me a picture and some measurements, I may be able to tell you what you have. My e mail is [email protected]

thanks, Jim


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

He has 1MT Morse tapers and a 3/4×16 spindle; backside of the headstock is 3/4×16 LH. 
Bearings are 3/4in x 40mm x 12mm (mixed standard/metric), look for 6203-3/4 ZZ.


----------



## kiik (Sep 12, 2013)

the headstock spindle on my 10323180 craftsman lathe is round with a flat it is a 1mt. I am thinking there must be an adapter to mount a faceplate but i can't seem to find one. I Inherited this lathe and am hoping that I can use it to turn bowls

thanks kiik


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

You must have the first year version without threaded spindle which was Sear's stupidest idea of all time. You will not be able to turn bowls without replacing the spindle with one from a later model. It might be possible to modify a faceplate to work. I don't know if Sears ever made faceplates to fit that lathe.


----------



## kiik (Sep 12, 2013)

you would think all you have to do is find a 1mt with a 3/4×16 tpi end. I am complete novice, so I don't know if that would even work!!!??? Thanks for any help kiik


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

It would work. They make threaded arbors with tapers but all the 1MT ones I've seen are small like 3/8" or 1/4". Doesn't mean bigger ones don't exist it's just I've never had a reason to search for one.

Edit; bam!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-MT-Drill-Chuck-Arbor-3-4-x-16-Thread-/330937712373


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I could make you one with a #1MT and 1"-8 thread but it would not be hardened. I thought you at least had a thread on that spindle. I would use a #1 MT from a drill and weld it into a 1"-8 short thread or chase the thread on a blank piece to insure concentricity. Or I could cut the taper and chase the thread on 1 piece but that would be more expensive .
That way you could use standard 1'-8 accessories.

PM me if you want me to do either one of those!......Jim

I'd buy the one Rick showed: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-MT-Drill-Chuck-Arbor-3-4-x-16-Thread-/330937712373


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

I've had and sold the Craftsman ones in the 3-5" range, so I know they exist - 3 jaw chuck with 1MT.
Here is a cheap HF version that is much smaller:
http://www.harborfreight.com/2-inch-mini-lathe-chuck-with-mt-1-shank-65132.html

It shouldn't take too much ingenuity to hold a bowl blank with it, or take off the jaws and weld a generic face-plate to the front.


----------



## kiik (Sep 12, 2013)

I have a chance to get a set of millers falls lathe chisels 8 total I am wondering what would be a good price? They are just like new


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Penn State offers both #1 & #2 Morse tapers live centers in their latest catalogue. Cheap if you need one.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

kiik-How much is the seller asking for them?

Are they HSS or carbon steel?

The original Millers Falls company has been out of business for over 30 years … Ingersoll Rand bought the Millers Falls Company in the 60's, and in the early 80's shut down the original operations. I don't know if IR's version of Millers Falls even made turning tools.

if these tools are in pristine condition, they might be worth something to collectors. If they are 'users', I would shoot them a low offer.


----------

